# Combining Uncle bens topping technique with scrog, worthwhile?



## thegreenman (Apr 23, 2009)

So im starting plans for my 4th grow and been looking at different methods. Do you think it would be worthwhile combining Uncle Bens topping method with scrog? If topping creates 4 main colas, is it because of the light available that they grow to become main colas or because of hormones? 

I was thinking it would be a good idea to increase the number of stems, but with scrog the plants would get an even amount of light across the buds so would it make a difference?

Thanks for any opinions


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 23, 2009)

Sure, weave the 4 new shoots through a screen if you want to.. But be warned, screens can create alot of grief if you don't know exactly what you're doing.. (And maybe even if you do.. I dunno, I never really perfected it before I banished them..)


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree Born. 

Life's too short to have to screw around with screen issues.

Ben


----------



## thegreenman (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

So what sort of issues do you get with scrog? Bud rot if its too packed? i've been battling spider mite for virtually the length of my current grow (under control but never quite gone, little bastards) so id imagine scrog would make it harder to kill off infestation. Im planning to get some kind of bug bomb and nuke them before the next grow though.

I like the topping method idea but ive got 8 plants in a 5"x2" space (under 1 600w sodium and 1 400w sodium) so im concerned about amount of light available. Scrog seemed a good way of sorting out light issues.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 24, 2009)

That's a waste of light for 10 s.f. If you have mite problems I sure wouldn't do SCROG unless you have a way to spray underneath the bench up into the plants.

No need to top doing SCROG as your bud output will come from the nodes.

UB


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 24, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> I agree Born.
> 
> Life's too short to have to screw around with screen issues.
> 
> Ben


*Yep. I've tried the chickenwire thing.*
*What a pain in the ass. Keep it simple.*


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 24, 2009)

I lst and fim everything. In a 2 month veg it works perfectly. I start at the 8th node. I continue for the whole veg. I fim even bottom branches by the end. I zip tie the plant to itself. It makes a nice even canopy.


----------



## thegreenman (Apr 25, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's a waste of light for 10 s.f.


What is? 8 plants? do you recon id be better off with more?


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 25, 2009)

he means if you screen it in a scrog it will be like a sog at the canopy where you dont need so much light. There is no need for penetration. The buds ar all up at the light. I would just run a 600. Go digital. I can recomend a Lunatek. And make sure you get a wide hood. Some hoods are so narrow. I found a wide hood on ebay for 80 bucks.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 25, 2009)

In an area like 5x2, multiple lights or light movers would help alot.. Ideally 3 150W.. Without CO2 addition, no foliage can really utilize more than ~50/sqft though.. And you gotta take into consideration the fact that light isn't cast equally across the canopy, so some areas will be getting 200+W/sqft while others will be light hungry if you don't set up well..


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 25, 2009)

true. i figured you had some kind of rectangle.


----------



## thegreenman (Apr 25, 2009)

Well both lights are suspended on chains anchored at 2 points so i can move them around a bit. Thinking about ditching the scrog idea cos im worried about mite problems, they have been the bane of my grow for ages. i think 8 topped plants will have to do.


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 25, 2009)

top. lst, and fim. Tie the plant to the sides of the pot, or to itself at 180 degree angles or 90s, or use fdds wire technique. I have had awesome results with all lst and topping. I top at the 8th node and top again before the 2 month lst is over. Check out my grow. 

At the very least a top or a fim and then an lst multiple times all over, keepping her tied down, is awesome!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 26, 2009)

thegreenman said:


> What is? 8 plants? do you recon id be better off with more?


No, you'd be better off expanding your garden's footprint or not using some of the lights, that is if you're using a quality horizontal hood. All depends on your configuration.

Tio Bendejo


----------



## thegreenman (Apr 26, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> No, you'd be better off expanding your garden's footprint or not using some of the lights, that is if you're using a quality horizontal hood. All depends on your configuration.
> 
> Tio Bendejo


Well i run a hydro flow table so the space is pretty much fixed unfortunatly.


----------



## born2killspam (Apr 26, 2009)

Are light movers feasible for you?


----------



## dirt clean (Apr 27, 2009)

I would say it is the 600 and the 400. Your options being cheaper for now, to use two, but more cost effective in the long run to switch to a light mover. Or if you want to get better get two 400s instead. At my grow level and math skills I would have just gotten two 600s! lol, hehe. But if two 400s are enough light then you would be stylin. 

Howver that would be what I could guess would be ok for scrog. For Fimming and LSTing I would suggest using that 600. I have a digi 400 but I wish I had a 600. I lst and fim multiple times. Then two 600s would be killer!!!!!!I grow trees too though. So to each his own. Sog could go easier I guess.


----------



## thegreenman (Apr 27, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> Are light movers feasible for you?


Feasible for the space but not currently for my budget, im pretty broke atm. Ive tried just having the 600 in the middle but you really notice the difference in yield for the ones on the edges if i just run 1.

Currently an average grow is costing me about 180 gbp in electricity (including fan and pump) which i easily make back. 

im probably gonna go with what dirt suggests, top lst and fim, i get about 20 ounces per grow at the mo but i hope to increase that.


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 19, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> I agree Born.
> 
> Life's too short to have to screw around with screen issues.
> 
> Ben


 
Ohhh I pity you tired folks. Well; I suppose I am quite the opposite, but then again there are not many folks as "willing" at my age...

My take: Life is too short not to slow down, take some time for your self, and make growing a hobby in stead of a chore.

I dont grow for anyone but myself anymore, so there is no rush to make weight. I do however seem to find no problem keeping myself in smoke all year round in the bush of Alaska. I find spending time with my plants to be therapeutic and pleasing. I enjoy trimming leafs, bending branches, adjusting lighting, guessing where to put the next bud site, etc. Its all an enjoyable hobby for me.... I guess I am a person that requires mental stimulus and challenge in my life in order to be happy. I was a competitive athlete most of my young life, that might have something to do with it; but I also find growing a plant the same way over and over regardless of strain change, simply monotonous. I had a coach once tell me Michael Angelo didnt wear a watch, and arent we glad?" 

Dont be afraid to work harder than everyone else! 

If growing in a SCROG is too much work for you; you have bigger things to worry about in life...


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jun 19, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> That's a waste of light for 10 s.f. If you have mite problems I sure wouldn't do SCROG unless you have a way to spray underneath the bench up into the plants.
> 
> No need to top doing SCROG as your bud output will come from the nodes.
> 
> UB


 
Ohhh I pity you tired folks. Well; I suppose I am quite the opposite, but then again there are not many folks as "willing" at my age...

My take: Life is too short not to slow down, take some time for your self, and make growing a hobby in stead of a chore.

 I dont grow for anyone but myself anymore, so there is no rush to make weight. I do however seem to find no problem keeping myself in smoke all year round in the bush of Alaska. I find spending time with my plants to be therapeutic and pleasing. I enjoy trimming leafs, bending branches, adjusting lighting, guessing where to put the next bud site, etc. Its all an enjoyable hobby for me.... I guess I am a person that requires mental stimulus and challenge in my life in order to be happy. I was a competitive athlete most of my young life, that might have something to do with it; but I also find growing a plant the same way over and over regardless of strain change, simply monotonous. I had a coach once tell me Michael Angelo didnt wear a watch, and arent we glad?" 

Dont be afraid to work harder than everyone else! 

If growing in a SCROG is too much work for you; you have bigger things to worry about in life...


----------



## bushmang (Jun 21, 2009)

my advice pertaining to the screen is once you have situated your screen dont move it up as the plants grow let them get big enough so they lean a bit and then throw another layer of screen to hold the very to portion of the screen. Just dont touch the screen and make sure the corners are super tight cause it can collapse your entire canopy


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 22, 2009)

> Don&#8217;t be afraid to work harder than everyone else!


Screw dat.. Work smarter, not harder..


----------

